# Fergi and family



## Fergi (Feb 23, 2005)

So here is where I will start my one post, thiswill be so much easier than looking for my old posts that are scatteredall over!

First in memory of Big Ben who will always be a part of our hearts.







Next up is Queen Fergi who was actually the most willing to participate in our photo sessions tonight!






For anyone who doesn't know, Fergi is a mini-lop and she is 1 1/2.


----------



## Fergi (Feb 23, 2005)

These pictures are of Samara who is Fergi'sdaughter with Big Ben. She is about three months now I think. She isgoing through her ackward teen-age stage. She looks pretty gangly andkinda racy especially compared to plump Fergi!


----------



## Fergi (Feb 23, 2005)

Last but certainly not least is Diva! She is justsuch a big ragdoll! Diva will be six months at the end of this monthand is a flemish giant.

Notice how her rear end still is a long ways back as she moves! Lots of catching up to do!






See her "little" arm rolls:shock:











This picture is in front of an extra large dog crate, where she islaying is an area that is 27 inches long and she dosen't even have herback legs stretched out as far as they can go! She is getting to behuge!

Sorry for so many pics at once but I had the time and wanted to do it. I promise to lay back on the pics for awhile!

Fergi's mom


----------



## kpc (Feb 23, 2005)

fergi looks like my sweetpea 
i love the photos i just can't get enough of everyones pics


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 23, 2005)

WOW!! They're beautiful!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 23, 2005)

You're not stopping there, are you?

That's not nearly enough.


-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 24, 2005)

ohhh...lops and a flemish, how wonderful!!

More pictures, PLEASE!

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 24, 2005)

You can't possibly stop there! :shock:

Those are the most beautiful photos ofFergi you've done yet! They are just gorgeous! I just love that bun!

Raspberry


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks so much, Fergi's Mom, for sharing thesewonderful photos with us!!! Your bunnies are all so adorable! Itconstantly amazes me how much Samara looks like Fergi. I think I cansee a lot of Big Ben in her too.... she looks to have more his build,that her mom's.

Diva's a beautiful girl,too! She looks like she is one good-sized bun!

Love the pictures!!! Would love to see even more! (hint..hint...)

Annie


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 24, 2005)

Keep the pics comin'.

Benwas adorable. xx

Rebecca


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I love them all, but the way Samara's legs go in four different directions.....too, too cute.

Rose


----------



## Fergi (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments. 

Rose, poor Sam just couldn't keep her legs under her on that slipperytable, it was pretty funny to watch her "skating around". I did it onpurpose so I could get more pictutes of them...any other way and theywon't hold still.

I promise not to leave everyone hanging and will post more pictures inthe near future. Isn't it amazing how much Sam has changed. She is aperfect mix of her mom and dad I think except she has mom's personalityand HATES to be picked up.

Fergi's mom

p.s. look who are becoming good friends!


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 24, 2005)

Samara made me laughI still have my awkward days, the buns are all so adorable, great pictures.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, my cheeky big ben. That picture always brings a bittersweet tear to my eye. 

Samara is precious with her little slippy slides! 

Diva is huge and beautiful! Bo is like 13 inches long lol! She's TWO of him! 

Kiss those girls for me  and don't you dare stop with the photos! :shock:

Puppy is adorable too


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 24, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Oh, my cheeky big ben. That picture always bringsa bittersweet tear to my eye.


Me too, Bo . 

Fergi, I love the new pictures, all your babies are gorgeous. And Ithink it's wonderful that Diva and your pup are getting along - bet hethinks she's a dog too, what with her size andall! - Jan


----------



## Fergi (Feb 25, 2005)

Fergi my gargoyle! Guarding the door.

Little Sam...I smell CRAISINS!






Mmmm CRAISINS!








Diva reminds me of a Kola bear in this picture...






Having a little snooze before grooming






Trying to cram her big body into the little litter box. Bunnies are so flexible!






Doesn'tFergi blend in well!






Hope you enjoy!

Fergi's mom


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 25, 2005)

Awww!! They're so adorable.

I especially love this picture


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Trying to cram her big body into the little litter box. Bunnies are so flexible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no! This is just too funny!!! Makes me think of forgetful menleaving the toilet seat up so unfortunate women can "fall in" in themiddle of the night. hehe


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 25, 2005)

You havesuch beautiful bunnies


----------



## Fergi (Feb 27, 2005)

Diva had her first snow day yesterday! She seemedto like it for the most part. I can't wait to have her out in the nicewheather, hopefully sometime in the next six months we will actuallyhave nice wheather!











Fergi's mom


----------



## Fergi (Feb 27, 2005)

Fergi's mom


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh they are such beautiful bunnies. Divacertainly lives up to her name. She is such a huge beauty!!! /she seemsto be loving that snow!

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 27, 2005)

Fergi, I love those snow pictures. Diva seems tobe really enjoying it - she's such a love!- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Diva's So Gorgeous - as is Fergi and Samara.  I love them all.

I've been tempted to take Cali out because thought she could handle thesnow and would like to see her in it, but have been hesitant because Iwant it to get a bit warmer first.

It did crack me up to see her in the house resting after her jauntoutside. All that excitement takes a lot out of them, doesn't it? 

I always look forward to your new pictures, Fergi. I adore your three girls.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

That is toofunny!

Imissed this picture. I have to get a new litter box for Calitoo. I'm so proud of our girls. Fergi and Cali getin these small boxes regardless of how uncomfortable it be.That totally cracks meup.



And this picture of Sam is To Die For! What ears, what anexpression! I wish I could pick her up and give her a BIGHUG.








-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Feb 28, 2005)

I love to see them cram themselves into littlespots, like Cali in Tucker's house. Diva tries to fit into the smalldog crate that we have but she can't seem to get her rear-end throughthe door . 

I cut all the buns nails yesterday and got a nice big bite on mystomach from Diva when we were done :Xit really hurt a lot!Gonna have to work on picking her up more. She weighs a ton though,more than my puppy :shock:so it is easier to just keep her onthe ground.

Sam is an EVIL bunny!! Seriously! She is fine in her cage, will evengive you kisses but try to pick her up to let her out for her run andshe tears my arm and hands to threads!! She got me in the stomach a fewdays ago and I am still sore! Little stinker, she is lucky she is socute!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

*Fergi wrote:*


> Fergi my gargoyle! Guarding the door.




You know, I collect gargoyles!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

Good Lord, Fergi, :shock:

I'm not surprised that Samara gives you a fuss. Let's face it, you'relucky her Dad didn't scar you. She's got her father in her. 

How does Fergi take to the nail clippings?

As to Diva, Honey! You better be handling her more now than everbecause she's just going to get bigger. As much as I hate getting Calion her back, I do it. Dajeti2 told me she swore she watched Apollo growan inch in a day. 

I asked someone for advice as to how to deal with Cali when I first hadgotten her and the person said, "Handle her A Lot right now." Greatadvice. 

I can't believe that Diva bit you. Did she do it intentionally or wasshe just grabbing on trying to get adjusted to you holding her?

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Feb 28, 2005)

When she gets irritated with you holding her shewill pull at your clothes. I got unlucky this time and got it in thetummy! I am not sure how "intentional" her aim was.

I will really start making a point to handle her more often. She is outall day long but usually doing her own thing and with such a busyhousehold it's easy to forget to take the time to handle her.

Fergi is fine with nail clipping. She is the only one that I don't needto wrap into a bunny burrito! She trances nicely, usually make itthrough all the nails in one sitting.

Thanks for the reminder!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

You know, we handled bo as a baby and ever sincewe got him..... ALL THE TIME, but we avoided the toenail thing cause wehad never done a bunny's toes before. I really regretthat! I think he would be fine if I had done it early.

I can pretty much do anything to him but trance/trim hisnails. I can open his mouth and look and so can thekids. 

I also think the first time he got his nails trimmed, the vet got aquick and he bled  I don't know but I would think that's a bitpainful.

Anyhow..... I'm glad I see what all of you say here, because Lexi isDETERMINED to have a flemish and has been since she learned about them(right after we got Bo) and she wants one for showing, so I will knowto handle and have her handle it all the time and do the nails andstuff.

It's wonderful learning all we have from all aspects of the bunnies.


----------



## ariel (Mar 1, 2005)

I loved all your piccies!!!

And I must tell you thta is the 2nd time I have seen the pic of Ben,and what a gorgeous bunny Ben was, I'm sure Ben bought you so muchhappiness. I'm sure Ben is waiting for you at rainbow bridge 

Looks like Diva had a fun 1st snow day too!!


----------



## Fergi (Mar 1, 2005)

Sam, trying hard not to be seen/caught...






The cord hanging down has already been destroyed, at least it was unplugged, thats why I forgot to hide it!

Feri relaxing after her morning run






Ticked off at me for using the flash when she was resting!






BBB, I am so excited to hear you are getting a flemish in the future.They really are an awesome breed of rabbit and I will always own one.

Fergi's mom


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Fergi (Mar 7, 2005)

Just had to add some new pictures! I haven't been on much lately, wentout of town this weekend and now I have pleurisy so I am a bituncomfortable right now. I am working on reading all the post! Boy dowe move on this forum eh?! I just haven't been able to sit up typingfor very long. 

Fergi's mom


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh look how beautiful Diva is


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 7, 2005)

The girls are all Gorgeous. You couldn't havenamed Diva more properly if you tried lol. She is so good for you andthe camera. I love how she had to reast and nap after her snow day.very sweet. I would not want to have to try to get by Fergi guardingthat door. That look is pretty Scary lol. Sam looking for craisins isso precious. I love all the pictures. I hope you get to feeling betterreal soon.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 8, 2005)

Look at that Diva girl - she is just beautiful,and those EARS!!! Your pup sure is growing up fast. Sorry you arefeeling bad, hope you get well real soon - then you can add morephotos! - Jan

ps - I love your Ben avatar


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 8, 2005)

Diva is so pretty. I lovethe picture of her trying to fit in the litter box, it's so funny


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2005)

This picture's great! My three, especially Cali, think that if she can't see me, I can't see her. 








I really love the close-up shots of Diva. And Fergi's such aLove. Give them all kisses for me. Are they allgetting along okay?

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Mar 8, 2005)

Yep, that is what Sam thinks for sure! She issuch a brat, I think she pretty much hates me. Oh well, I will keeploving her even if she doesn't return the favor!

Fergi and Sam are still getting along well. Sam and Diva do pretty well together but when they are out together the poops fly!

Fergi and Diva would be a BIG NO NO, Fergi is h**l bent on killing Diva!

Thanks everyone for the compliments! 

Fergi's mom


----------



## Fergi (Mar 11, 2005)

Here isa picture of Tony with Diva:







here is one of me and Diva, I will be donating my hair to locks for love sometime this upcoming week!






It will be so nice to have short hair!!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pictures of you and Tony.Especially love the one of you holding Diva. It really givesyou a sense of how monsterous she is. 

Thanks for stopping in. I've missed you, Fergi. Ihope you're doing okay. I think of you often and all you'vebeen through in the past couple of months.





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2005)

I love the pics. Diva looks huge.

I love how you are donating your hair. It is gorgreous. Very Admirable

Tina


----------



## Fergi (Mar 11, 2005)

Just so more random pictures of rabbits LOL!

Fergi and Sam:






I think Sam's pose in this one is beautiful, she looks so regal!






Do I smell CRAISINS?!






I just think she has the greatest shaped head and ears ever!






Fergi's mom


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh Fergi! Those are wonderful photos! (my daughter is growing her hair for Locks of love also! )

It's so hard to believe that Sam was one of those tiny little babies waddling around just a short time ago! She's so gorgeous! 

Diva is HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 12, 2005)

Lovely picture! Look at those FEET!!! :shockOn Diva, I mean, not you Fergi )


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

They are So Cute, Fergi! Samara definitely has her Daddy's ears, and not as much ticking as Mom has, true? 

How do they all get along?

Be sure to stop in the 'Flemish Fever' thread when you have a moment. You'll enjoy and relate to the stories.

-Carolyn


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 13, 2005)

I just love Diva! She is too gorgeous for her own good. 

~Nichole


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

They are so sweet looking. I think Diva could wear the same size shoe as I do(2) lol.

I have a few more months before my hair is to my waist and Ican cut it for locks of love. I too, can't wait for short hairagain.

Tina


----------



## LuvMyBun (Mar 14, 2005)

Fergi looks just like my Floppy. Very sweet looking bunny.

"L"


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh, I just love the pictures of you and yourfamily. Wow, has Diva grown! :shock: She is turningout to be a beautiful flemish doe.


----------



## Fergi (Mar 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> They are So Cute, Fergi! Samara definitely has her Daddy's ears, and not as much ticking as Mom has, true?
> 
> How do they all get along?
> 
> ...


Yes Carolyn, she has less ticking than Fergi but has her dad's beautiful black lacing on the ears. 

Fergi and her get along well together and Diva will tolerate Sam butDiva and Fergi together is a big no-no. I am not too worried aboutbonding them because three buns out at once is a lot of buns to worryabout!

Fergi's mom


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't blame you about being concerned over thebonding process and watching three at one time. Would thinkyou'd want the help of another person to keep an eye on them with youif you do 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

I can only imagine. I know it's hard enough keeping an eye on just one. They really are pretty girls.

Tina


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 16, 2005)

Diva is so big! Samara and Fergi are both so pretty


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 17, 2005)

I've missed youtoo! I'm happy to get an update on the girls! Does Samaraseem to have any of Ben's personality traits? 

I think about Ben all the time. Carolynand I were just talking about him today. With all the Flemish Feveraround here lately, it's hard not to think about him. He was such anextraordinarily beautiful rabbit. 

XOXO- Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Dear Fergi,

These pictures are _to die_ for.

Bring 'em on! I truly can't get enough of your bunny family. 

I rarely ask for a personal favor on this forum, but I'm going to ask one of you now.

I know that you only visit for moments at a time, but could you pleasemake the "Flemish Fever" post one of your stops when you're here? 

We're having so much fun in there, and we'd _love_ to see morepictures of Diva and hear some stories about her. I feel like I don'treally know her, but I'd sure love to.

Also very interested in Samara and Fergi. Ben took a shine to quite thePretty Lady, and Samara's his daughter. I'd like to see the wholefamily pictured in that thread.

No rush, no worries, just wanted you to consider it and respond when you're ready.



Much Love and Prayers Continue,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Fergi wrote:


> Yes Carolyn, she has less ticking than Fergi but has her dad's beautiful black lacing on the ears.
> 
> Fergi and her get along well together and Diva will tolerate Sam butDiva and Fergi together is a big no-no. I am not too worried aboutbonding them because three buns out at once is a lot of buns to worryabout!
> 
> Fergi's mom




Don't blame you. There's too much damage that could be done within seconds of a fight.

Cali's ears are accented too. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Mar 19, 2005)

Diva and one of her boys!
















Samara looking regal...






Fergi and Sam in their cage...






In this picture you can see the difference in their "muzzle/nose" shape






and here you can see how big Gunnar has gotten in a very short period of time!






Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh, would you look at these two!

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree, Raspberry. That picture is just so cute.Fergi looks quite a happy girl at the moment - great that she and Samare still getting along. Is that handsome Gunnar still getting on OKwith Diva? - Jan


----------



## Fergi (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks guys for the compliments. Diva and Gunnarget along pretty well. Diva likes to run up to Gunnar and bat him withher paws, then she takes off with Gunnar in pursuit. She alwaysinitiates this game so I am assuming she likes to play chase withGunnar. I always supervise of course but they seem to be fast friends.A lot of the time Gunnar will sleep in front of Diva's cage when she isin there.

I forgot to say, I donated 13 inches of my hair to Locks for Love! My hair is now pretty short but it was well worth it!

Fergi's mom


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have to agree with the ladies, the picture of Diva and your son is so awesome.

Gunnar is gorgeous. I'l have to be careful and not let Jeremysee him or you may have a dognapper on your handsAnd ifJeremy goes I may have to borrow Diva for oh...ever lol.

Congratulations on the hair cut. What you did is so wonderful.Some little boy or girl is going to be thankful for your generostiy.How does shoet hair feel?

I love coming to this thread. 

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> I donated 13 inches of my hair to Locks for Love! My hair is now pretty short but it was well worth it!




Any before and after pictures? Does it feel strange, when yougo to brush it, it's not there. My son and somefriendshad their hair shaved for the CancerSociety, but I don't think he will do it again.lol

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Your son is gorgeous, Fergi!

I love this picture...it really cracks me up when Cali slides like thatas well. She'll let her foot go out as far as it can beforeMs. Lazy Bones will bring it back. 






-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

I still can't believe that's one of the babies! :shock:

She's so beautiful. I have to say, that I think this should be some new breed! lol.... 

Lopped flemish? lol... Sam is just gorgeous 

Diva and Gunnar are just so sweet! I'm so happy to see children enjoying the love of a pet. 

Good for you on the locks of love. You just made a huge difference for someone dealing with cancer.


----------



## Fergi (Mar 27, 2005)

Diva officially weighs 22lbs at our vets!!











Samara laying around...sorry about the red eye, I was to lazy to fix it today.











Fergi mama enjoying a salad of mixed greens.






Thats all for now.

Ferig's mom


----------



## Fergi (Mar 27, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Fergi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I donated 13 inches of my hair to Locks for Love! My hair is now pretty short but it was well worth it!
> ...




There is a before picture on this thread but I haven't gotten one of meafter just yet. It feels great to have it short...for so long I havehad to mess with knots, tangles, etc. I plan on growing it out again torepeat the process, I am lucky that my hair grows pretty fast.

Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 27, 2005)

22LBS!!! :shock:

Looking at this shot, I don't doubt it! 

I don't think we can use our old line "I'm not fat, I'm fluffy" with Diva! :?

Raspberry


----------



## lovrabs (Mar 27, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


>



Aww! Samara is so adorable!Samara is so beautiful. Look at that face! Sogorgeous!

Ally


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW!

Diva's gorgeous! What a hunk-a Rabbit. She's beginning to look justlike the Fur and Feathers classic Flemish. You Must look into thatpicture, Fergi. It's Diva - All The Way.

Haven't seen enough of the family yet - these pictures just whets one's appetite.

As they said in the movie, Oliver..."Please, Sir. Can I have s'more??"

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, just look at your family - those three arejust gorgeous. Diva is certainly a BIG girl, and stunning. Samara looksso sweet, and Fergi has lost that grumpy (for want of a better word)look. I agree - more please!- Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

:shock:22 lbs. She really has grown to bea Big Girl wow. She is gorgeous. All the girls your girls are. You havesuch a beautiful family. I love the pictures. Samara is a doll. I loveher ears.

Tina


----------



## Fergi (Mar 29, 2005)

Since 22 lbs is so large and the rest of herfamily history only has "light weights" in it I decided to do a chubbycheck on Diva.

After reading the thread about overweight bunnies I checked all thecriteria against Diva. To my inexperienced hands she felt pretty good,no fat deposits around her ribs or under her tummy. When you look ather sitting or laying she looks like a big lump, all spread out but ithonestly appears to just be loose skin, their is no substance in it.When she is standing and stretching out for her next hop she looksquite slender except for her dew lap.

Regardless what I think I will certainly ask my rabbit savvy what hisopinion is, and I will most likely discontinue the calf manna.

Anyways, since I was fiddling with her I took a few pictures...


























I think she looks pretty proportionate for what she is, it is hard toget a good picture of her stretched out while standing to show how leanshe looks to me.

Fergi's mom

EDIT: Just had to add this wonderful signature that someone did for me on a dog forum.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2005)

She definitely looks more in proportion in thesepictures, Fergi. Why don't you PM showrabbits? I'msure she'd be able to tell you one way or another. Wouldn'tthink you'd want to cut out the calf manna. Perhaps cut back,but not take it out of her diet. Showrabbits or Pamnock cantell you for sure.

Gosh, she certainly is a gorgeous girl!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree, I think she looks much slimmer in these shots. 

Shame on her Momma for posting "fat"pictures ofher!



I think that stripe thing across her noseis so cute! Is is a swirly of hair like a cowlick kinda thing, or justa variation in color? 

I gotta say, every time I get on thispage the first thing that strikes me is that beautiful boy of Diva's!That photo of them is so beautiful!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Fergi (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn and Raspberry!

The line on her nose appears to be a variation in color, the hares(LOL) are the same as all the rest of the hairs on her body. I love it!

Thanks for the compliment on my little guy, I think he is quite handsome too!

Fergi's mom

P.S. Diva KNOWS she is not fat, just real big boned!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 29, 2005)

You can tell DivaI've used that line foryears!



Raspberry


----------



## Fergi (Apr 9, 2005)

This is my little(not so little anymore actually) cousinCourtney. I can't believe how beautiful she is! I have played a veryactive role in her life since she was born and this was her secondweekend in a row having a sleep over. She is a huge help with theanimals and Gabe and Logan.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

**Runs in and snatches Diva before her momy has a chance to catch me** Bwaaaahhahahahahaha!

Seriously, Vash was looking at her pictures today and he leaned overand whispered (yeah, I can understand him), "Who's that?She's hot!!!...Can we go visit her?"


----------



## Fergi (Apr 9, 2005)

LOL! They would make such a cute couple...and think of the babies!! AWWW...

Fergi's mom


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

She looks Awesome. What a beautiful girl.

I love this picture. It looks like she's waving to us. How cute.







Look at this face. I just want to rub those ears and kiss that nose.






What Adorable helpers. I love the pictures. I love that dewlap, how sweet.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

LMBO!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 9, 2005)

Just look at thispicture! :shock:This bunny just got moved waaaay up on mybunny nappin'list!

What a beautiful shot of her face! Look at those eyesand I love herblack tipped ears!


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh no you don't Raspberry. Vash is in love with her now. You wouldn't break up true love, would you?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Vash, "She won't take her away will she, mom? I love Diva." Me, "Not if I can help it, baby."


----------



## Fergi (Apr 21, 2005)

For Vashand everyone else who is a Diva fan.





















I will get some pictures up of Fergi and Sam later, my battery went dead:X

Fergi's mom


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 21, 2005)

Fergi wrote:


>



wow....I really LOVE this picture!!! 

~Amy


----------



## Fergi (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks!I think outdoor photos really bring out the colors on bunnies so much better!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, :shock:

She's so gorgeous, Fergi. She does take on a different tone outside. That's her truer color, you think? 

I also think that with the outside light, you can pick up on the redhighlights, and blue tones to a rabbit's fur that you can't necessarilysee on inside photos. Tina's pictures of Apollo are so much betteroutside when he's watching a ballgame. You can almost see every hair onhim.

Love to Diva, Fergi, and Samara. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2005)

After I wrote, I had to go back and see Diva again. Gosh, Fergi, she's so gorgeous.

Diva is such a Classic Flemish. I really wish you could see the pictureof the Fur and Feathers cover that Buck gave me framed. It looks likeit's her portrait.

She looks absolutely Wonderful, Fergi. She's growing into her own skin so beautifully. 

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pipp (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah, there's a couple of Diva shots there that I'm visualizing on the cover of National Geographic, they're awesome! 

(And unless that's a doll or infant crib, the shot of her on the bed epitomizes the word 'Giant', yikes!).

Congrats! 

Also, can't wait to see more of Fergi, I'm intrigued (and a littleconfused)by his ears. That's him in the avatar,right?.

SAS


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 21, 2005)

I love the look onher facehere!

She does look very prettyin theoutdoor light. I like how well you can see theshape of hereye in this shot. But what really cracks me up is how that fur aboveher eye is waved and makes it look like she has her eyebrow allarchedlooking at you with bunnytude! 

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Fergi, She looks Amazing. What a gorgeous girl she is.

I love how relaxed she is being outside and I love the black laced ears.






She looks awesome in this picture. That little dark ridgeof hair is cute and look at her beautiful doe eyes. 

I love outside pictures. It really does bring ot her color. WOW.

Tina


----------



## Fergi (Apr 22, 2005)

*Pipp wrote: *


> yeah,there's a couple of Diva shots there that I'm visualizing on the coverof National Geographic, they're awesome!
> 
> (And unless that's a doll or infant crib, the shot of her on the bed epitomizes the word 'Giant', yikes!).
> 
> ...


Actually Fergi is a she and it is Ben pictured in my avatar. He passed way this last November. Samara is Fergi and Ben's son. 

Here's Sam:
















and here's Fergi!
















Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh, look at Sam!She sure isn't a baby anymore! :shock:Or at least she isn'tin a baby body! She is so big! She sure is pretty. It kind of lookslike to me that she has the flemish "apple" cheeks. Does she?

She looks lighter than Fergi but not asreddish as I remember Ben. I bet with that lop/flemish combination sheis just a love. But then again...don't I remember you saying Fergicould be rather standoffish sometimes? So, what's Sam like?

Do you get to see any of the other babies? 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2005)

Fergi, I love seeing pictures of your buns, theyare so lovely. Diva is magificent - I love the way she rests on herdewlap. And Sam and Fergi are the perfect mum and daughter, it's lovelythat they are still able to be together. Sam still has a lot of Ben inher (I still miss him), but her colour is much more likeFergi's. Thanks for sharing

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Look at the Gorgeous Girls. W:shock:WSam has gotten big. They look awesome. I really like this one. I thinkher facial color looks more like Ben than Fergi but that's justme.






Fergi is really a beautiful girl. She looks so sweet. She lookslike she's looking for you, her mom. A very cute picture.






All of your girls are Beauties but then you knew that already

Tina


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2005)

Diva is stunnning -- I've always adored her!

How much do the "babies" weigh now? Did all their ears lop to some degree or did some stay erect?

Pam


----------



## Pipp (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh, stupid me. 

Of course I knew that was Ben, I just had a brain lapse and at the sametime, I misread another post. I learnedall aboutBenmy first day on the forum. It was a few monthslater, but his loss was still a major event, and it made me sosad. 

So sorry!!

Never got a good look at Fergi before, though. What a sweet bun. 

Congrats again on a lovely family. 

SAS


----------



## Fergi (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Sam is a little standoffish, sometime downright mean but I love her anyways!

Pamnock, all of the babies ears lopped, I think they were to big andheavy to stand upright with the crown of their heads being moremini-lop like than flemish. I get to see two of them on occasion.

Dajet, I agree that Sam has a little different coloring than mom, just wish she had gotten dad's personality!

I hope to be around more now with school almost over, things have beenvery hectic. I keep up on the new pictures just haven't had time toaddress how cute everybunny is. Hope to do so soon though!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 23, 2005)

Look at that gorgeous dewlap:







She is a beauty!


----------



## Fergi (Jun 16, 2005)

Well it's been a LONG time since I posted, I'vemissed you all a bunch. Life has taken some sticky turns for me and myfamily lately and I just haven't had much extra time, been doing toomuch research on the computer to check in. Hope to get a chance tocatch up here real soon. Anyways here are some pics of the buns, hopeyou enjoy!

Sam and Fergi now share an outdoor hutch, they seem to really enjoy it...






Sam is now seven months old!! This is her in the exercise pen outside, she is very racey looking, sleek and slim.






Here's Fergi looking crabby as usual, lol! She is now two years old.






Last but not least is Diva, she is about ten months now and her growthseems to have slowed down thankfully, she was starting to hurt my back!











Diva still lives indoors during the night but when it is nice out sheenjoys spending her day in the dog kennel, keeping busy diggingtunnels. She is quite efficent at it, it is also great for keeping hertoenails short, didn't even have to clip hers!

~Fergi's mom


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 16, 2005)

What color is Diva considered?


----------



## Fergi (Jun 16, 2005)

She is a steel gray


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok...figured but just making sure..whatWONDERFUL timing for you to appear...I'm going to look at some thisweekend and was telling Tina the other day I wanted to see that colorin someones pictures, not on a website...but photos of someones pet!Shes beautiful!

thanks!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 16, 2005)

They're all so beautiful and they look like they really enjoy being outdoors.

Laura


----------



## Fergi (Jun 16, 2005)

Cool, how exciting. I recently found someone inmy neighborhood who has a bunch of different colored flemish, I wantone of each. Good luck with your search.

Thanks for the compliments, I love my bunnies :angel:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm sorry things have been so difficultfor you. It is great seeing the babies. Look at Sam W:shock:W she looksincredible. I love that white nose, very kissable.

Diva looks great. She has gotten really big too. What a doll.

Fergi looks so mad at having her picture taken lmbo. She has is suck a sweetie.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 16, 2005)

*Fergi wrote:*


> Cool, how exciting. I recently found someone in myneighborhood who has a bunch of different colored flemish, I want oneof each. Good luck with your search.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, I love my bunnies :angel:


I know where there's a sandy female you could prolly adopt fornothing...  How close are you to the Iowa border?


----------



## Fergi (Jun 16, 2005)

Sadly no more bunnies for me until we have ourown house:XCurrently in residence we have three bunnies,three dogs (dog sitting for my mom for the past month), two childrenand two adults. As you can see we are outnumbered by animals!

I hope someone doesn't pass up on a sandy flemmy, I love sandies!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jun 16, 2005)

It's so good tohear from you and your clan! The buns look wonderful andtheir new cages look great too! I hope things smooth out for you andthat you are able to poke your head in a bit more often!

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 16, 2005)

Yay pictures!!! Diva is such a beautyas usual. I just want to bunnynap her...err, did I say thatout loud? My brotheradmiresSam, so lookout for 2 bunnynappers now. 

Oh, and Vash sends his :kiss:to Diva.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2005)

Fergi, it's great to hear from you again. Lookat your Bunnies:shock:!!! How gorgeous Sam looks - quite the younglady. And Fergi with her trademark look. And Diva looks wonderful -she has such a healthy look to her. It's great (and suprising) thatFergi and Sam still get on so well. Hope things get better for you andyour family, so you can visit more often.- Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 17, 2005)

Look at SAM!!! So now I know what a Flemish loplooks like. What a unique look!!! Boy does she look like Ben. And Diva!I wanna Flemish!!!

Welcome back!

Rose


----------



## Fergi (Aug 26, 2005)

My "little" Diva will be turning one in the28th...thought I would share some pictures of her.I will addsome new ones of Sam and Fergi soon.

Aww maw, no pics please, let me put on my face first!






Ok, now I am beautified!


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 26, 2005)

great to see you back fergi 

love the pictures 

i couldnt stop laughing at the one of the rabbit in the litter tray 

varna tony adrian and lucy xxxx


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 26, 2005)

Where did Fergi dissapear? I miss seeing pictures of Fergi ans Sam.


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Feb 14, 2006)

:bump


----------



## Fergi (Feb 16, 2006)

Well here's an update on the buns. They are all doing well, Diva is a sweetheart as always and I think she is finally done growing. Not sure how much she weighs at this point, she doesn't fit on my bunny scale anymore. Fergi is her usual crabby self unless craisins or dried pineapple is involved, she is still a very good mama to Sam and spends most of her time grooming her. Sam is still Sam...she still hates to be picked up but has at least learned to tolerate it for the most part, at least my arms are not all torn up anymore. She is quite the little character and is quite friendly when you are down on her level, and she is exteremly curious. Sadly Diva does not get along with Sam and Fergi and vice versa. I have tried to bond the three with no success although I haven't invested all that much time into it. I just hate to see the fur fly, Sam and Diva even fight through the gate when they have their free time. Oh well, they all seem happy and healthy. Diva had developed a habit of licking my suede jacket whenever she was out and I happend to have a dog jacket made out of the same thing, it is lined inside with nice soft, fuzzy fabric and she enjoys cuddling and grooming it intensly, she has yet to try chewing it which is great! 
Here she is giving it some lovin...

















Fergi begging for some craisins


Sam and Fergi





Sam up close and personal





Helicopter ears


----------



## naturestee (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in love with Diva! She's so cute with that jacket. I'm jealous of all those big bunnies (don't tell my dwarfs!)


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2006)

Great to see you again, Fergi. Your girls are looking gorgeous - it's great that Sam and Fergi are still getting along. Shame that Diva doesn't, but as long as they (and you) are all happy , that's what counts.

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Feb 16, 2006)

oooh, lookit that Diva!! :inlove:

(awwww, and Sam and Fergi too!) :hearts:

Pipp's teeth are probably smaller than the clipped tip of Diva's toenail, but she'd still have a hole in that thing in about 3 seconds flat. :sigh

Diva, you're such a good girl!! Wesalute you! :toastingbuns



SAS and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------

